
A dirty secret that everybody in your industry knows about - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/girlziplocked/status/1086029171468484609
======
metalchianti
How do we know this isn't hearsay? Or completely fabricated by the OP?

This is no different than the stuff that gets posted to sites like 4chan
daily.

~~~
vertline3
I think we don't know for sure, but can we still find value? Does this open
the door for questions to be asked? Maybe the right questions are more
valuable than answers?

~~~
zamadatix
Unverifiable claims are always possible, I don't see how fishing for them with
a question makes them more valuable.

~~~
vertline3
Well since the claims seem to have come out of left field, we could ask, "are
there holes in law or oversight?" I'm not looking at a fishing expedition,
rather if we have heard for instance that people are becoming injured building
ships. Then maybe we can look ahead to prevent the possibility. No specific
place was mentioned in that instance.

I mean looking ahead, rather than looking backward.

------
monotone666
At smaller theaters on weekdays popcorn is several days old

~~~
justbaker
Thank you for informing us.

------
CM30
Isn't this the same kind of thing that gets posted to Ask Reddit every week or
so?

Still, these kinds of anecdotes have the same old issues. Namely:

1\. It's very hard to tell what's a unique/rare experience and what's
commonplace, since the people complaining are a tiny percentage of those
working in said industries.

2\. You can't verify if anything is true or not, so it's perfect for trolls to
slip in overly controversial bullshit to stir up anger.

3\. The people posting are obviously more likely to be those who are already
angry at their jobs and industries, so see points 1 and 2.

4\. This stuff can be framed in multiple ways depending on the site its posted
on and the audience the topic is aimed at. Note the amount of identity
politics/left wing/anti rich people/anti middle class rhetoric in some of
these messages, then note what audience is more common on Twitter. Now imagine
what the same topic might be like on Voat or Gab, where the audience is
heavily right wing instead.

It's interesting, and some of the stories seem like they could make intriguing
news investigations if taken seriously, but you have to be skeptical given its
anonymous, unverified, posted on a site with a certain audience and generally
posted by people with an axe to grind against a former employer or industry.

------
shijie
It’s a very nice collection of people angry at their employers.

As a general heuristic, I would take the overall severity and veracity if each
of these stories, reduce by 50%, and that would probably be closer to the
truth.

------
yasp
Can someone archive these?

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190118144940/https://twitter.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190118144940/https://twitter.com/girlziplocked/status/1086029171468484609)

